
Ask HN: Node framework with best testing support - aman-pro
I am working on Sails JS for a large project and trying to write unit tests in it.<p>I am not too happy with the support for unit testing in Sails. It takes a good 7-10 seconds before it starts running the test cases, there is no out-of-the-box support for fixtures as well.<p>Are there any frameworks that can handle test cases in a more efficient way?
======
niftylettuce
We're going to release Lad beta soon (uses Koa),
[https://lad.js.org](https://lad.js.org). Right now our tests use ava, which
runs in parallel. Feel free to join our Slack.

~~~
ajeet_dhaliwal
I concur with Ava, it's very cool and has clean syntax and is well featured
and documented.

Since aman-pro is working on a large project (with multiple devs and
continuous integration possibly?) keep in mind solid reporting too. Check my
profile for my highly biased opinion on what's best for that, but seriously
feel free to contact me, I can provide hands on help.

------
iends
Sails had a bad reputation in a lot of NodeJS circles. Most people use
express/koa and use knex or pg-promise.

~~~
aman-pro
Sails looks like a great framework otherwise. What is the reason for its bad
reputation?

~~~
olingern
I think this thread [1] along with unstable modules were convincing enough for
people not to trust their production applications with an open source project
that has a shaky future.

Most people who were interested in the approach moved their efforts to
TrailsJS [2]

[1] -
[https://github.com/balderdashy/sails/issues/3429](https://github.com/balderdashy/sails/issues/3429)

[2] - [https://trailsjs.io](https://trailsjs.io)

